# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Βόρεια Ελλάδα > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ορεστιάδας >  Range

## Ilias_d

Καλός γιατί και εμείς εδώ προσπαθούμε να κάνουμε μια σωστή αρχή όσο είναι εφικτό και μετά από δοκιμές που κάναμε μάλλον και εμείς σε λίγο καιρό θα είμαστε έτοιμη και με τον σχετικό πίνακα για το μοίρασμα του range του κάθε νομού θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι θα χρησιμοποιούμε από 10.198.0.0 – 10.198.60.0 για την Αλεξανδρούπολη. 
Το site για τον σχετικό πίνακα http://www.awmn.net/index.php?id=range

Ευχαριστώ Ilias_d.

----------


## makx

για σας απο την Ορεστιαδα . ολο τον Σεπτέμβριο θα είμαι αθήνα ελπίζω μεσα στον οκτώβριο να τα πουμε και απο κοντά .

----------

